# I went to Cigar Mania ...



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

... and all I got was this lousy t-shirt, a messenger bag, 2 humi-gels, a Cuesta Rey guillotine and about 50 cigars.

Gerry Cooney was there as were 2 Playboy Playmates, 2 Penthouse Pets, the Swisher Sweeties, the Russian Girlfriend from "The Sopranos", Cigar Dave and major players in the cigar industry.

Regardless of what you think of Lew Rothman, I went and had a great time with some great friends and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

:tgWanted to go sooooo bad:tg


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought about going, but NJ on a weeknight means I wouldn't get home until 1AM at least. Damn George Washington Bridge.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm glad you had a great time. I see you made it out of their with a lot of loot to boot!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

.... but the shirt doesn't state that you were at Cigar Mania.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great haul Jeof!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Glad you had a great time. What was Lewd Rotman like?


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

...and all I got was this lousy t-shirt, a messenger bag, 2 humi-gels, a Cuesta Rey guillotine and about 50 cigars.

That's all you got? I hope they didn't charge you!:ss


----------

